# Official "Dickheads In Corpsepaint" thread (56k = SACRIFICE MORE GOATS)



## DDDorian (Oct 17, 2007)

The premise is simple: post pictures of of dickheads in corpsepaint for the amusement of the tribe. Here are a few to begin:





































































Post away!


----------



## Metal Ken (Oct 17, 2007)

the lone dude in the mall always kills me


----------



## Naren (Oct 17, 2007)

I never understood the appeal of corpsepaint.


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 17, 2007)

These guys always remind me of Sting from the WCW days. The lonely guy in the mall one is the perennial winner


----------



## cadenhead (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## Slayer89 (Oct 17, 2007)

>



That made me literally lol for a while.


----------



## Lozek (Oct 17, 2007)

Sorry couldn't resist it  Childish? Yes. Do I regret it? Not really


----------



## poisonelvis (Oct 17, 2007)

hahahaha,what a bunch of homos,who in their right mind would put on makeup?what losers!


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Oct 17, 2007)

Lozek said:


> Sorry couldn't resist it  Childish? Yes. Do I regret it? Not really


I have worse. Way worse.


----------



## poisonelvis (Oct 17, 2007)

so do i,some i look like a sweaty crackwhore crossdresser.


----------



## Shawn (Oct 17, 2007)

I could never do that even if I was in a black metal band.


----------



## Zepp88 (Oct 17, 2007)

Why did you have to bring 7DT in to this?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Oct 17, 2007)

Corpse paint is fucking awesome. That is all.


----------



## the.godfather (Oct 17, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> These guys always remind me of Sting from the WCW days.



And he isn't that different now in the TNA either. 

Total Nonstop Action Wrestling On Spike TV! - Sting


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 17, 2007)

corpse paint makes for good times


----------



## Rick (Oct 17, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> These guys always remind me of Sting from the WCW days.



What about how he used to look with the blond spiked hair?  

The mall dude is the eternal winner.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 17, 2007)

DDDorian said:


>



It's good that you actually WROTE "corpse" on yourself... I had no idea what was going on! 




DDDorian said:


>



Every time that gets posted I laugh for like 15 minutes.... fucking hilarious!


----------



## stuh84 (Oct 17, 2007)

DDDorian said:


>



Please tell me I'm not the only one to lol like hell at that, something about corpse paint and a kitty dont mix.....


----------



## Rick (Oct 17, 2007)

The people in the 2nd pic look like they're in middle school.


----------



## HighGain510 (Oct 17, 2007)

DDDorian said:


>



ZOMG! Ghost rider!!!


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 17, 2007)

James' pic doesn't look so bad, it's not Immortal at least...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 17, 2007)

that black dude looks pretty freaking creepy


----------



## Rick (Oct 17, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> James' pic doesn't look so bad, it's not Immortal at least...


----------



## telecaster90 (Oct 17, 2007)

Me about a month ago


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 17, 2007)

btw is this supposed to have an eth in it? http://a559.ac-images.myspacecdn.com/images01/42/l_8f3d43cc1fd035a0714fd66080e5beae.jpg


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 17, 2007)

Here's a few more:
























































Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Slayer89 (Oct 17, 2007)

Hahahaha, that last batch was fuckin hilarious. Oh my ...

hahaha


----------



## zimbloth (Oct 17, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> Here's a few more:



I really hope that kid went through with it. Liiiiterallly. Probably too much of a selfish pussy not to though.












My drummer mocking the black metal 'claw' gesture.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Oct 18, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> Here's a few more:



Man boobs - 1, girl boobs - 0


----------



## B Lopez (Oct 18, 2007)

moobs*


----------



## D-EJ915 (Oct 18, 2007)

WIN!


----------



## Jason (Oct 18, 2007)

zimbloth said:


> These guys always remind me of Sting from the WCW days. The lonely guy in the mall one is the perennial winner



at least sting LOOKED cool.. and he was at "work" these dickheads are in there back yards


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Oct 18, 2007)

did this photoshop a while back:







and no corpsepaint, but:


----------



## Naren (Oct 18, 2007)

Some of those pics DDDorian posted are hilarious, especially the ones where the black metal guys are acting like completely normal people (I like one with the coffee and the "Three Tenors" one).


----------



## Ojinomoto (Oct 18, 2007)

DDDorian said:


>



Am I the only one who thinks this should have a saying under it? Like "Epic Fail..." or be an icon or something cause this is more funny than "tragic!"


----------



## DDDorian (Oct 18, 2007)

DDDorian said:


> ​*MENDOOOOOOZZZZZAAAAAAA!!!*



Happy?


----------



## FortePenance (Oct 18, 2007)

yeah, someone was bound to link this site eh

CTRL+C'd a few for your benefit:














Y'all gotta check out no.1 yourself though!


----------



## DDDorian (Feb 22, 2008)

*BUMP*ing this thread of EPIC IMPORTANCE. Post away!


----------



## kristallin (Feb 22, 2008)

Sorry... someone had to...


----------



## noodles (Feb 23, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> I have worse. Way worse.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Feb 23, 2008)

noodles said:


>


or in case of #1 on that list: 

[sign]This thread is worthless without dicks[/sign]


----------



## guitarplayerone (Jun 18, 2008)

halloween '06


----------



## Randy (Jun 18, 2008)

Charlie Chaplin? WTF?!


----------



## Abhorred (Jun 18, 2008)

Better still, he's breaking the unspoken rule against being photographed in corpsepaint while wearing a shirt bearing the image of other corpsepainted individuals. 

Because that is meta, and meta is not very black metal.

Furthermore, dude in the front is breaking rank by being photographed in corpsepaint while still in that awkward, just-got-permission-from-dad stage of hair growth. That's a distinct no-no, unless you're from a place like South America or, say, Singapore... maybe even Mexico... Where growing your hair long is virtually certain to result in some form of blood loss.

Thus spake the black metal stickler, an employee of Black Wizards Assoc.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 18, 2008)

My friend shopped a picture of me with my meanest black metal face on


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 18, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> Better still, he's breaking the unspoken rule against being photographed in corpsepaint while wearing a shirt bearing the image of other corpsepainted individuals.
> 
> Because that is meta, and meta is not very black metal.
> 
> ...



Plus they look like a bunch of douchebags.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 18, 2008)

Abhorred said:


> Better still, he's breaking the unspoken rule against being photographed in corpsepaint while wearing a shirt bearing the image of other corpsepainted individuals.
> 
> Because that is meta, and meta is not very black metal.
> 
> ...


I wish I could rep you right now


----------



## petereanima (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## petereanima (Jun 19, 2008)




----------



## InTheRavensName (Jun 19, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> James' pic doesn't look so bad, it's not Immortal at least...



 Nothing is more krieg than leaving the flies on one's black metal bouncy castle open


----------



## Petef2007 (Jun 19, 2008)

Since we're on the topic of corpsepaint, if i can find me camera cable i'll grab some pictures of my rabbit later...pure white, 2 black circles round its eyes and an inverted cross on its back, dont get much more krieg then that


----------



## NiCkMiLnE (Jun 19, 2008)

Lozek said:


> Sorry couldn't resist it  Childish? Yes. Do I regret it? Not really



*JAMES IS TR00*


----------



## Anthony (Jun 19, 2008)

petereanima said:


> ]



Haha, I made that one a few months back.


----------



## Randy (Jun 20, 2008)

........noodles........?


----------



## noodles (Jun 20, 2008)

Holy shit, I didn't know I was in a black metal band!


----------



## Rick (Jun 20, 2008)

We need some more pics of James in COF.


----------



## Justin Bailey (Jun 20, 2008)

_*Mod Edit: Do not post pics of dicks on this forum. You know better than that.*_


----------



## hide (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## petereanima (Jun 20, 2008)

Anthony said:


> Haha, I made that one a few months back.



no shit? hahaha, thats awesome!!


----------



## keithb (Jun 20, 2008)

Anthony said:


> My friend shopped a picture of me with my meanest black metal face on



Passion and Warfare = trve?


----------



## ilyti (Jun 20, 2008)

Why haven't I seen this thread untill now?














That's the last time I hire my 12-year-old sister to do promo-shots.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 21, 2008)

this thread isnt tr00 or Cvlt


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 21, 2008)

What the hell is going on in those pics? It's like ubergay feminine Immortal.


----------



## Anthony (Jun 21, 2008)

keithb said:


> Passion and Warfare = trve?


Hahaha, yeah, totally Kvlt. Vai gets extra kvlt points because he wears a thong.


----------



## arktan (Jun 21, 2008)

thongs sind KRIEG!


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jun 21, 2008)

http://detsorgsekalf.atspace.com/images/chevy-vidpics/slides/Chevy 022.jpg


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jun 21, 2008)

Zepp88 said:


> What the hell is going on in those pics? It's like ubergay feminine Immortal.


----------



## Emperoff (Jun 21, 2008)

This is absolutely the best thread ever


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jun 22, 2008)

Emperoff said:


> This is absolutely the best thread ever



Now it is! Here's me and my daughter


----------



## arktan (Jun 23, 2008)

YouTube - Bad "Corpsepaint" Attempts


----------



## DDDorian (Dec 24, 2008)

*BUMP* for the impending visit from SATAN!*



















*may be a typo


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 24, 2008)

"Satans coming to town on his sleigh?"





incidentally this site is a goldmine waiting to be tapped.


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 24, 2008)

zimbloth said:


> These guys always remind me of Sting from the WCW days. The lonely guy in the mall one is the perennial winner



String got it from "The Crow" though after that first movie came out is when he started doing it. here is a pic of Branden Lee in the Crow





and here is Sting in WCW:






and for the lulz here is him in the old school half mask  I remember watching him back in the WWF when he was wearing this crap


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 24, 2008)

Someone needs to photoshop some corpse paint on this for me. It was New Hampshire, it was night, and there was a rock, I couldn't resist 






I have..... 4 tootsie rolls.

Never mind the white stains on the rock.


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 24, 2008)

there you go JJ  (okay so i spent all of 10 seconds on it )


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Dec 24, 2008)

God damn I'm grim az fvck.


----------



## sami (Dec 24, 2008)

What about Grindhouse bub??


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 24, 2008)

^  What the...


----------



## DiezelMonster (Dec 24, 2008)

don't know if anyone has posted this yet, but it appears Immortal are just really big GIJoe fans!

Zartan was part of the Dreadnoks! hahahaha funny stuff!

C


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 24, 2008)

nice

sami that's creepy as hell


----------



## TheHandOfStone (Dec 24, 2008)

View attachment BM (Almost...).bmp

View attachment BM Guy.bmp

View attachment BM Kid.bmp

View attachment BM Tool.bmp

View attachment BM Wanker.bmp


----------



## Spondus (Dec 26, 2008)

Does anyone else think the second guy on the last post looks like the middle south park goth kid?


----------



## twiztedchild (Dec 26, 2008)

Spondus said:


> Does anyone else think the second guy on the last post looks like the middle south park goth kid?



 Yes


----------



## renzoip (Dec 26, 2008)

I love this thread!!


----------



## Mattayus (Dec 26, 2008)

Mr. S said:


>



Dude, second in from the right... is that.... Andre The Giant?!?!


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm bumping this because this thread brought me many lol's, and I think it deserves to live again.


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Aug 31, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> I'm bumping this because this thread brought me many lol's, and I think it deserves to live again.



Christ she has a gunt in the making...


----------



## signalgrey (Aug 31, 2009)

^
destined to be a lunch lady for sure.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Aug 31, 2009)

twiztedchild said:


> String got it from "The Crow" though after that first movie came out is when he started doing it. here is a pic of Branden Lee in the Crow
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sting was never in WWF.


----------



## Joeywilson (Aug 31, 2009)

Esp Griffyn said:


> Christ she has a gunt in the making...




*FUUUUUUUUUUPAAAAAAAAA*


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm a little insulted that no one invited me to this little party.









Now I'm here...


----------



## Rick (Aug 31, 2009)

Yeah, how about some better pics?


----------



## sami (Sep 1, 2009)

DrakkarTyrannis said:


> I'm a little insulted that no one invited me to this little party.



What're ya talking about? You're on the very first page of this thread!



DDDorian said:


>


----------



## DrakkarTyrannis (Sep 1, 2009)

sami said:


> What're ya talking about? You're on the very first page of this thread!



 Dumbass that's my father


----------



## liamh (Sep 1, 2009)

Anthony said:


> My friend shopped a picture of me with my meanest black metal face on


Passion and warfare shirt


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Sep 1, 2009)

hahaah thread is awesome!!!!


----------



## fretninjadave (Sep 1, 2009)




----------



## ccc187307 (Sep 1, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


>


 
I'm having Joey Jordison's love child. Next Springer Show.


----------



## StagD (Sep 1, 2009)

like wtf? xD


----------



## willybman (Sep 1, 2009)

ccc187307 said:


> I'm having Joey Jordison's love child. Next Springer Show.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Sep 1, 2009)

my bass player and vocalist wanted to do the whole corpse paint thing.

I said "nofuckenway".


----------

